# Passionate hedgehog/tube love affair



## kristinmarissa (Jan 27, 2009)

Pasta Batman is currently involved in a love affair with her tube. Sometimes I'm not sure they have the healthiest relationship, as I've seen her struggle to break free in the past. That being said, whenever she did get free, she would always runs right back to him. I think their relationship is growing stronger though. These days she's taken to wandering around with her head in the tube at all hours. It used to be just during the daytime if her cave was removed because she wanted a place to burrow/escape the light. Even then, once she got in, she would try desperately to get out. Nowadays, though, she'll just contentedly (it seems) wander around all night w/ the tube on her head, exploring her cage that way with no apparent intention to remove the tube, and often stopping to sleep with the tube on as well. Although it does seem they play rough, as in the past, her tubes usually survived unscathed by her (I'd throw them out usually due to water or poop damage) but her last one got chewed on over time and her current tube was all bitten up in a matter of hours overnight. Hmmm, maybe that's why the relationship is going better: she's found a way to exert her control over her insolent tube lover. Now that she's made it clear that she's the dominant one in the relationship, she can relax and enjoy the benefits of being in the tube.

( :lol: )

So are there any other hedgies out there involved in intense, passionate love affairs with their tubes? Stories and pictures are encouraged...


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I also have one that has a love affair with her tube.

And if you take it off because you Think she's stuck you get that evil glare! :evil: 
Although I don't let her keep it in her cage. for obvious reason's (their in love so it's only a matter of time before you get little baby hedgietubes running around) but once she's in the play pen it is ON!

lol


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

It isnt real safe to leave an uncut tube in there with them, they can hurt themselves struggeling to get it off. And they can also try to wheel with it on which could cause injusr, and if it is on all night how on earth are they supposed to eat or drink? you are right it is a VERY unhealthy relationship. supervised play is one thing, but for unsupervised play the tube should be cut lengthwise so she can get out of it easily. also, eating paper isnt good for themeither, can lead to bowel obstructions.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh forgot to add...
Here's a pic of 2 of them caught in the act.

The one on the right is the one with the affair the one on the left is just a player! :lol:


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Shelbys Mom said:


> Oh forgot to add...
> Here's a pic of 2 of them caught in the act.
> 
> The one on the right is the one with the affair the one on the left is just a player! :lol:


I would be afraid of cuts from the sharp plastic.


----------



## kristinmarissa (Jan 27, 2009)

@Shelby's Mom: That's hilarious and adorable! 
@Dora's Daddy: Don't worry, she can definitely get out of it easily enough when she wants to, I've seen her do it plenty of times. She gets out to eat and drink, of course! I didn't mean she *literally* had it on all night. I've never seen her even try to wheel in it, it's either wheel or tube for her, never both. Plus she doesn't seem to actually be eating the paper, just chewing on it.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Still, wouldnt you rather err on the side of caution? it is recommended all over this forum that you cut the tube lengthwise if it is going to be in their cage with them all of the time.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

dorasdaddy said:


> Shelbys Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Oh forgot to add...
> ...


The plastic isn't sharp and it's very soft so there safe or they wouldn't get them. and so far they haven't got stuck in these.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Very cute.

The glare associated with "helping" take the tube off seems a lot like how I first tried to "help" Satin get back on top of her liner.


----------

